# Sig P220 Carry Equinox



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Anyone aware of any issues with the Sig P220 Carry Equinox? I found a LNIB complete for about $700.00 with less than 50 rounds down the pipe, which is a good price, compared to what I have been able to find on the web. I have found some mixed reviews on them. Some Great, Some with FTF or FTE issues with the extractor, anyone with any insight on these guns.


----------



## Rolo86 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've got a P220 Equinox, not the carry though. Bought mine for about $950 new. It had feed issues, sent it back to Sig, they said they polished the ramp, not a single problem with it since. Before, it would jam on the 7-8th round of every magazine.


----------



## Poohgyrr (Feb 8, 2009)

This is an old thread, but I have one of these.
No problems with about 500 rounds. Smooth trigger and the front sight stands out well.

Anyone else?


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a P220 elite stainless. Never a malfunction yet after 300 rounds of factory and handloads.


----------

